# WC 2009 Videos and other media appearances



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe it's cool to make a central thread where I update the links people give for media appearances of the WC 2009.

*Articles*

Breandan Vallance and stuff

BBC about Breandan

German website of the Bild zeitung

*Pictures*

Lars V's pictures!

From the official german WC website

Pictures by Frank Tiex

Adam Joks from Poland made some nice pictures, mainly of the Polish team

Stephane Escaich made some nice pics

*Videos*

Nice video overall about the WC ending with the 3x3 winner ceremony





The winning BLD time by Guillain Potron

German center TV





Yumu Tabuchi's 2nd solve, also the 3rd 4th and 5th solve at the same youtuber





Mats and Erik both getting an 11 in the semi's





Sebastien Auroux and his team at mosaic building





4x4 Finals solve 2-5 of Syuhei and Erik





Piotr Michal Padlewskis 10.96 sq-1 WR





Dan Cohen's last sq-1 solve

Check: http://www.youtube.com/user/carmanconi for some more videos





The megaminx 57 sec WR by Balint Bodor





Breandan's final solves + celebration





Small reportage at German ZDF (zweite deutsche fernseher) about the WC starring Kai Jiptner.

Short German official thing

A little thing about the WC at WDR a German TV Channel, starring Reiner Thomsen [tx to Tom]





Piti Pedchedpan's 8.84, the fastest solve at the WC, tx to BinomDreher

A little thing about 4x4 at Australian TV





Some solves of the final found at Nakajima's channel





Nora Christ, the fastest German girl at WC 2009


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice find!
I'll soon upload your 22.xx solve, it looked hilarious!


----------



## r_517 (Oct 12, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> Nice find!
> I'll soon upload your 22.xx solve, it looked hilarious!



looking forward to it


----------



## Faz (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovin' the suit Erik.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a video I found on the WDR website.


----------



## mazei (Oct 12, 2009)

Darn...if only I didn't have exams, I could perhaps watch all that live.


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 12, 2009)

Piti Pichedpans fastest solve of the WC - 8.84s:

[youtubehd]unvTWSbu_vM[/youtubehd]


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm trying to upload a lot hungarian videos in a week, but Bálint Bodor's megaminx WR will be on youtube today!!!!!(and his other two solves, too)


----------



## phases (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool stuff keep the videos comin!


----------



## mazei (Oct 12, 2009)

You gotta love how chilled out Piti is every time.


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 12, 2009)

Breandon Vallance 3x3x3 Final solves / Bonus: Victory Celebration: (second solve missing, please dont ask me why, i dont know  )

[youtubehd]ANLfdBAUIJQ[/youtubehd]


----------



## phases (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, looked fun!


----------



## Escher (Oct 12, 2009)

An item about Breandan in a Scottish newspaper; surprisingly well done for the media.

EDIT: And a further one at the BBC website


----------



## Slash (Oct 12, 2009)

The megaminx WR:






Finally it's uploaded on youtube. 
Congrats!!!!!!

EDIT: the WR solve starts at 3:57.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow. Impressive megaminx WR. Good celebration too.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 12, 2009)

*15.41 average at Rubik's World Championships 2009 (Cornelius Dieckmann)*

That's me:






__________

And that's not me


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 12, 2009)

A short "official" footage on a german news site:
Short WC Footage


----------



## Novriil (Oct 12, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> A short "official" footage on a german news site:
> Short WC Footage



In like 3 minutes ago I just looked at that same footage from our news  This was TOO brief


----------



## mazei (Oct 12, 2009)

How do you do so well at megaminx with that lighting? I'd be struggling to find pieces.

EDIT
Does he cover the timer with a piece of paper?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the way Bálint finshes the minx and slams his hands down as HARD AS HE CAN! He must have lost at least 0.2 seconds raising his hands up


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes!!!! Finally find some of championships.


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

It's already becoming a nice collection of media footage  
Keep the links coming and I'll add them to the first post, any suggestions on how to display them better?


----------



## gasmus (Oct 12, 2009)

"I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good." I never said this xD

I hate the media.

great footage!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

gasmus said:


> "I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good." I never said this xD
> 
> I hate the media.
> 
> great footage!



But you are good, so you are allowed to say that.


----------



## tim (Oct 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> It's already becoming a nice collection of media footage
> Keep the links coming and I'll add them to the first post, any suggestions on how to display them better?



You might consider not embedding them .


----------



## Lucas (Oct 12, 2009)

gasmus said:


> "I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good." I never said this xD
> 
> I hate the media.
> 
> great footage!



Lol, they always invent thing like that. That's not new. Congratz anyway for the title.


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 13, 2009)

4x4x4 finals solves 2-5 , containing mainly Syuhei Omura and Erik Akkersdijk, plus celebration 

[youtubehd]GGAHMaxT3LI[/youtubehd]


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone got Dan's 36 second solve? been really looking forward to it


----------



## Lofty (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see any footage of the OH! 16.90 average! craziness!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 13, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> anyone got Dan's 36 second solve? been really looking forward to it




Me too.....!
Strange that nobody talks about 36.46 yet. It´s an incredible time.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Oct 13, 2009)

here is a mosaique building from Sébastien Auroux, Dennis Loose and Benjamin Brundzats. i think they ranked on 8th
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxCq5RKVzlA[/youtube]

EDIT: something went wrong with embedding. can some mod or admin correct?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxCq5RKVzlA


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 13, 2009)

More photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/collections/72157622450749599/


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 13, 2009)

*What happened on Multi Kai?*


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm almost positive no one has my 4x4 WR on video. I was sitting in the back of the stage, and I don't think anyone was really expecting me to do well (including myself). I'm sure there's plenty of videos of the bad solves that happened after that one though :/


----------



## Wojto (Oct 13, 2009)

POLSKA! POLSKA! POLSKA! 

[youtubehd]_e1SVXXPL7k[/youtubehd]


----------



## Slash (Oct 13, 2009)

mazei said:


> How do you do so well at megaminx with that lighting? I'd be struggling to find pieces.
> 
> EDIT
> Does he cover the timer with a piece of paper?



He covers it with something, in the video with plastic razor blade(cubesmith), but at the WR he forgot it, and he looked at the timer at 51, so he already knew it will be a WR, and hit the timer "as hard as he can"
but it wouldn't have been fun if the timer turns off by hitting it too hardly

Bálint is a megaminx fan, he is doing an average of uncountable solves(he's over 1500 I think), he has some scramble sheets with himself every time, and does all practice solves of an official scramble, and writes down his times. Thats sooo insane


----------



## Slash (Oct 13, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm almost positive no one has my 4x4 WR on video. I was sitting in the back of the stage, and I don't think anyone was really expecting me to do well (including myself). I'm sure there's plenty of videos of the bad solves that happened after that one though :/



I had the end of the solve on video I think(I was recording someone in the front, and I saw your WR and recorded your reaction and your time) I have no time to check it now, but if it's good enough to upload it on youtube, I will(I can send it to you, too)


----------



## Edam (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone have the group photos from the point where everyone got together on the stage at the end? I haven't seen any from that yet.


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 14, 2009)

The winner solve of Blindfolded


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see the 4x4 WR video


----------



## Ewks (Oct 14, 2009)

My two best solves at the WC2009


----------



## Stini (Oct 14, 2009)

I like how Jarle is not sure if Aili skipped OLL in her sub-14 solve.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a Vlog with my footage in it 
Hope you like it 

[youtube]6Fc_v33jNsA&feature=channel_page[/youtube]


----------



## antros (Oct 14, 2009)

pictures from mobile phone:


----------



## TMOY (Oct 14, 2009)

A lot of videos and some photos taken by Antoine Piau and Hippolyte Moreau.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 14, 2009)

leandrobaltazar said:


> here is a mosaique building from Sébastien Auroux, Dennis Loose and Benjamin Brundzats. i think they ranked on 8th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to include only the video code of youtube, not the full link:

youtube]hxCq5RKVzlA[/youtube]


----------



## Edam (Oct 15, 2009)

this is hilarious:

The Sun's Article on Breandan

also found this: The Scotsman


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 15, 2009)

From the BBC article - 
After clinching his title, he [Breandan] commented: "I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good." 

Thats brilliant.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> From the BBC article -
> After clinching his title, he [Breandan] commented: "I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good."
> 
> Thats brilliant.






gasmus said:


> "I knew I was good, but it's great to know how good." I never said this xD
> 
> I hate the media.
> 
> great footage!


----------



## drfire (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_3833940.html

video in youku.com
a chinese video website


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## IamWEB (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for so many good videos Syuhei!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.heraldscotland.com/17-ye...wins-rubik-s-cube-world-championship-1.925767

My mom found this
Im not sure if it has already been shown on this thread


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 20, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> Nice find!
> I'll soon upload your 22.xx solve, it looked hilarious!


Sorry it comes so late, but I couldn't find it... Had to get it from a friend


----------



## mazei (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2009)

deepSubDiver said:


> deepSubDiver said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find!
> ...



Was that a DNF? I can't see well, but I think the cube is not solved at the end.

What happened there? It seemed that the PLL was unsolvable because of his reaction.


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 21, 2009)

*Eriks weird/funny/wtf2l DNF*

I think I have an HD version of this, I will upload mine tonight...I think Erik just interrupted the solve at 22 sec because it was his worst time anyway^^

[youtubehd]3Gie56BS5Tk[/youtubehd]


----------



## Toad (Oct 21, 2009)

What happened there??

His reaction is as if it's not solvable? :confused:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 27, 2009)

Breandan Wins!





Warming up for 2x2 finals with Rowe, Lucasz, and Henrik.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Oct 29, 2009)

the reportage from zdf is only available for download:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EFUT753L


----------



## antros (Oct 29, 2009)

[youtube]BbY6TFlZk-0 [/youtube]


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Hadn't seen this one yet, it's a "This is GenIUs" coverage:


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 9, 2010)

It seems as though they're confusing the 3x3 with teh 4x4


----------



## shelley (Feb 9, 2010)

video said:


> Here's a female competitor, to dispel the myth that cubers are geeky.



That sentence is missing a word. Who says females can't be geeky?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> video said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a female competitor, to dispel the myth that cubers are geeky.
> ...



I think it's a joke. They meant that the female cuber interviewed is suppose to prove that cubers aren't geeky. Then after she goes on about algorithms and stuff they go 'Stop, you're making it worse'.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> [notspammingbyquotingavidyoutube]tk9vAD7OS84[/youtube]


"Don't call them geeks - they're all carrying cubes with sharp edges."


----------



## shelley (Feb 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > video said:
> ...



Yeah, but I still don't like the assumption that female = not geeky.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Feb 9, 2010)

video said:


> Stop, you're making it worse!



Pretty hard.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought that video was absolute ****.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL GET A LOAD OF THOSE NERDS


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> Yeah, but I still don't like the assumption that female = not geeky.



They're mocking that assumption and show that it's wrong. Isn't that good?

I like that video very much. Brief, funny, no blunders.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

"Which gathers together victims of bullying the world over"
Erm, no? I hate crap like that.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2010)

Joey... it's a joke. Where's your sense of humour?


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2010)

Joke with.. or Joke at?

anyway, you don't have to find every joke funny


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 9, 2010)

I actually found that pretty hilarious!

Yes they do make the odd joke, i.e. the bullying victims bit, which could be seen as a bit inappropriate, but so does a lot of other humour. Whatever, made me laugh 

Not quite sure why they were so obsessed with 4x4 rather than 3x3 though??


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 9, 2010)

That video was absolutely retarded.

But also funnily sarcastic in a way, 

ah well, it was funny.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was pretty good  Why they would be interested in the 4x4 so much, I don't know. Maybe because they didn't get any winning 3x3 footage, since the media tends to be more interested in that.


----------



## Faz (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't like the bit when Durben was talking, and they were like "nope, didn't catch a word of that"

Like, do they even understand he doesn't speak english?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, I didn't like the bit when Durben was talking, and they were like "nope, didn't catch a word of that"
> 
> Like, do they even understand he doesn't speak english?



you obviously didn't understand that joke... Before he started to talk, they mentioned something about background noise, and his interview was overshadowed by the announcer being quite loud, making what he was saying not able to be heard. lrn2funny plz.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Before he started to talk, they mentioned something about background noise


Yeah, _"we spoke to him during the finals of the world background noise championships"_. Also, he *did* speak English.


----------

